# Typical job?



## oasisbeatle (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello!

I am attending culinary school in January and have recently gotten a job in a supermarket bakery. I work long and I work hard, only thing is I am disappointed that _everything _is frozen. My day consists of laying out frozen dough, packaging breads and cookies, and cleaning cleaning cleaning. I know everyone has to start at the bottom, and I am more than willing to roll up my sleeves and scrub , but my question is, if I get into the pastry profession when I'm finished school, will this be what I'm doing for the rest of my life, laying out frozen dough? Pastry chefs do bake and make stuff still, right? I'm a _very_ ambitious, hard worker and hope that if I keep at this type of work I'll 'move up' the career ladder. I want to either be executive pastry chef at a good restaurant, decorate cakes, or eventually open up a dessert restaurant. Thanks .


----------



## clove (Feb 14, 2005)

There are many places that make everything from scratch. If that kind of work appeals to you - start asking around. I am working in a place like that now and we do hire a portion of our staff right out of culinary school, in fact two of my co-workers are still attending. Your school should be able to point you in the right direction, but most high end restaurants and bakeries will make their own breads, ice creams, chocolates, pastries, etc.


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, there is a life beyond frozen Sysco.

When I worked for Yellowstone National Park at Mammoth and was the baker for both pantry and breakfast all that was used was pre-frozen "****". I was in charge of the breakfast buffet and I would use my artistic talents to try to make those items as special as possible.

I then was hired to replace the head baker at a Resort just North of Yellowstone. I was able to begin to expand my culinary talent that I had (making everyting from scratch) and yet was still thwarted by the "promoted head baker" who couldn't get her head around my imagination and ability to create impressive pastry items. (anal retentive by her own definition and "promoted' to F & B manager" <go figure>)

In any event, yes, little grasshopper <lol> there is a place for people with skill, talent, and passion.

I'm in an area with about 35k + population and the only bakery items are Wally World, Albertsons and Smiths.

Please don't be discouraged. "Work" doing what you enjoy isn't really 'work' no matter how you slice it. Think of it as all learning. You will learn to use ovens or equipment in your sleep and make up recipes using frozen puff pastry or filo. There isn't any disgrace in that. Just another way to use your talent to make it into something special.

It's all food...it's all good...:beer:

April

quote=OasisBeatle]Hello!

I am attending culinary school in January and have recently gotten a job in a supermarket bakery. I work long and I work hard, only thing is I am disappointed that _everything _is frozen. My day consists of laying out frozen dough, packaging breads and cookies, and cleaning cleaning cleaning. I know everyone has to start at the bottom, and I am more than willing to roll up my sleeves and scrub , but my question is, if I get into the pastry profession when I'm finished school, will this be what I'm doing for the rest of my life, laying out frozen dough? Pastry chefs do bake and make stuff still, right? I'm a _very_ ambitious, hard worker and hope that if I keep at this type of work I'll 'move up' the career ladder. I want to either be executive pastry chef at a good restaurant, decorate cakes, or eventually open up a dessert restaurant. Thanks .[/quote]


----------



## oasisbeatle (Jul 6, 2006)

Yeah!! Thank you so much for the enlightenment and encouragement!! The world seems brighter now!!:smiles: I'm looking forward to the future!


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

so heres my story. 
i graduated from a respectable culinary school, getting my associates in baking/pastry. it took me 6 months to find a job that worked for me. i first started working in a hotel. it was not for me. low paying- no breaks- very fast pace- had to pay for parking everyday in the city. 50% was made in house i'd have to say.

next job was also in the city at a bread bakery. it was extremely boring, the down time waiting for bread to rise drove me crazy. i didnt work out for them. also, low paying, and no benefits. 100% made in house.

was offered a job at a slow paced chocolate place, outside of the city. decent pay, no benefits. too slow for me. 100% made in house

um i think there was another place i looked into, but i blocked it out. 

i was only 20yrs. old while looking for jobs, turning in resumes. but they see my young face and think that i'm just going to screw around. 

well finally. a friend of a friend got me an interview and a "blackbox" at a local golf course. this was the only place that actually tested out my skills and gave me a fair chance. they offered me benefits cuz its a large company, and a decent starting pay. this is the place i have stayed for 1 1/2 years. i really had to pay my dues there. the chef wouldnt even look at me the first 3 months. but i worked thru it. we make about 80% of the desserts in house. we order in breakfast pastries and whole cakes for huge events like when we are serving 1500. its still fast paced, and i atleast get my restroom breaks.. 

what i'm trying to say, is that you have to look around and find a job that is right for you. when i quit my job at the hotel, i was embarrassed and felt like i was a failure. but now i realize that it just wasnt what i was looking for.


----------

